# aire near Dunkirk/marine parade Tuesday pm



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Like the numpty I am I have booked a ferry at 02.00 from Dover to Dunkirk thought I had booked 2 pm :roll: 

Need a stopover for some rest when we arrive in France, 1 hour maximum if possible, heading for Italy probably using 'the Russell route' 

Anyone else on Marine parade Tuesday night?

Sue (and John)


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Not a stopover but we have slept on Dunkirk ferry port car park twice and each time it was quiet and we slept well. You can't miss it as you leave the boat. 


G

Edit:It's a very big area so you can get right over in a corner away from the sea and the terminal. No lorries there either as they have a separate place away from this car park.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

suedew said:


> Like the numpty I am I have booked a ferry at 02.00 from Dover to Dunkirk thought I had booked 2 pm :roll:
> 
> Need a stopover for some rest when we arrive in France, 1 hour maximum if possible, heading for Italy probably using 'the Russell route'
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: and you wondered why it was so cheap!!


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

Super Aires at Gravelines a very few miles down the coast, on the riverside/marina, lovely & peaceful, hardstanding, in the village etc. but no services so you'd have to leave the UK tanked up!


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Perfect time to travel.

Off the ferry, around the roundabout back to the ticket office - loads of space to park - have a good kip and get on the road when you are ready.

So much better than sleeping on Marine Parade and catching a late morning ferry.


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

You should be able to get midnight boat instead and park at ferry office wouldnt bother going to gravelines in middle of nigh for a few hours.


----------



## jettdt (Aug 21, 2009)

I second Gravelines,we were there last week on our way home from Italy and although we just spent a few hours there waiting for our crossing its a very nice quite area.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Wilmannie said:


> Super Aires at Gravelines a very few miles down the coast, on the riverside/marina, lovely & peaceful, hardstanding, in the village etc. but no services so you'd have to leave the UK tanked up!


There is now :wink: ....

>Gravelines Aire de Stationement<

>Gravelines Aire de Service<

Pete


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

MEES said:


> You should be able to get midnight boat instead and park at ferry office wouldnt bother going to gravelines in middle of nigh for a few hours.


We did this very triplast night!
Seems the DFDS policy is you can go aferry earlyor aferry later than the one you booked without extra charge. More than that and they charge the difference...
The first Aire on the D901 from Dunkerque towards Calais is currently closed. The next one was full in the lorry park section.
We landed up gettingoff the 901 and heading towards Calais ferryport. There is an industrial estate with a very large number of lorries parked up.
Wish we had done as others suggest here and gonebackinto the ferry terminal at Dunkirque!
Patrick


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

hi suedew. no will be there on sunday.i second what most are saying gravelines sat nav N50-59-283 E 2-07-355 jud


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

jud said:


> hi suedew. no will be there on sunday.i second what most are saying gravelines sat nav N50-59-283 E 2-07-355 jud


No not Tuesday but we will be there tonight.
Gary


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

For many years we used Dover/Calais, morning ferry out and evening ferry in and stayed on Marine Parade on the outward journey as well as inward before setting out for home.

Since 'finding' the friendly parking area at the Dunkerque ferry terminal we have adjusted our arrangements and use Dover/Dunkerque three times a year.
We now travel out in the evening, 4pm or 6pm and have a really good night's sleep before continuing our journey next morning refreshed.

We still use Marine Parade for our return after an evening ferry but we are seriously considering an early morning return as there's no doubt we have a better night at Dunkerque.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

autostratus said:


> .... as there's no doubt we have a better night at Dunkerque.


And don't forget the big Auchan at Grande Synthe can be used for fuel, Flunch and last minute buys- and it's always less crowded than the Calais one!

G


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

autostratus said:


> For many years we used Dover/Calais, morning ferry out and evening ferry in and stayed on Marine Parade on the outward journey as well as inward before setting out for home.
> 
> Since 'finding' the friendly parking area at the Dunkerque ferry terminal we have adjusted our arrangements and use Dover/Dunkerque three times a year.
> We now travel out in the evening, 4pm or 6pm and have a really good night's sleep before continuing our journey next morning refreshed.
> ...


Yep, that's my prefered method now.

So much more pleasant to wake up in the Dunkerque car park, do whatever you need to do and then take a leisurely drive to where ever.

For first timers it's particulary good as it gives them a chance to get the feel of driving without the pressure of all the other traffic pouring off the ferry.

..... and if you're really smart you'll take the late night ferry on a Saturday and enjoy the pleasures of a Sunday truck-free drive.

My only problem is that I don't have a ferry booking and don't even know when I'm likely to be heading that way again


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> autostratus said:
> 
> 
> > .... as there's no doubt we have a better night at Dunkerque.
> ...


Outwards, going south we always make the Auchan J31/N12 our first fuel stop. It takes us to our next fuel stop at the SuperU in Salbris on the N20 a few miles short of Vierzon before continuing on the free A20 autoroute south.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

tonyt said:


> ..........My only problem is that I don't have a ferry booking and don't even know when I'm likely to be heading that way again


Sorry to hear that, Tony.
We're off again next week. 16.00 Thursday.
Taking our son so wil have to be back in 27 days.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

autostratus said:


> Sorry to hear that, Tony.
> We're off again next week. 16.00 Thursday.
> Taking our son so wil have to be back in 27 days.


Oh, my heart bleeds for you 

I'm going to have to content myself with a couple of days fossil beachcombing this week, then a couple of weeks in the Devon lanes next month (when the kids are back at school), possibly a week or so in Belgium in October checking out a couple of family war graves - then nothing until January when we do our annual migration to South Africa for 3 months.

Oh, and I might squeeze in a week in Cape Town before Christmas - to see my 2 lads.

It really is tough being retired. 

Enjoy yours but take it easy with the wine & pastries - remember your waistline.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

well we had a pleasant journey to Dover. Now sitting on Marine parade going to try for the midnight ferry. Could have got an earlier one but decided to save the money, I am partial to Italian wine :lol: 
Quite a few vans here, haven't seen another MHF sticker though.

Sue


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

suedew said:


> Now sitting on Marine parade going to try for the midnight ferry.
> Sue


Jealous ? Moi ? You betcha !

Have a safe journey and a good holiday.

G


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

suedew said:


> well we had a pleasant journey to Dover. Now sitting on Marine parade going to try for the midnight ferry. Could have got an earlier one but decided to save the money, I am partial to Italian wine :lol:
> Quite a few vans here, haven't seen another MHF sticker though.
> 
> Sue


hi suedew . have a nice trip we will be there sunday .jud


----------

